# Brakeless....WTF



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

what is up with brakeless.

and dont give me that cheap and reliable crap.

you know what whould be cheap if you bought a brake instead of buyinng a new pair of shoes every 2 weeks cos they have worn through.

[/rant]


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

Brakeless bikes look clean. It's better for barspins. They say you will learn to control your bike better when riding brakeless.

Of course it's not a viable option for everyone. But I'd give it a try if I was riding street/park only. But dirt jumps are cool too. =) I used to ride brakeless (for two weeks) on my 26" and it was... erm... powerful experience. xD But I improved my manuals by a lot.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

It's a fad I think... let's face it, you can do more stuff with brakes.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

joelalamo45 said:


> It's a fad I think... let's face it, you can do more stuff with brakes.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> It's a fad I think... let's face it, you can do more stuff with brakes.


It's amazing how quickly the kids improve when I put their brakes back on their bikes.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I think most kids see Mat Hoffman rolling brakeless and think, wow, that's cool....I'm gonna do it too!


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

I think that brakeless has out lived the days of being considered a fad. It's not really my thing but is a good exercise, it forces me not to hit my brakes before airing a quarter, which can be a good thing or a bad thing. I ride with a bunch of chi-town park and street riders many of whom ride brakeless, many who don't. I'd say its more of a style then a fad


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

in my experience it helps with learning, in the sense of commitment. being able to do more with brakes than without isnt so true, since stalls on the front and rear tire are done quite easily without brakes. the rear tire with pedal pressure, and footjams on the front tire.


i still wouldnt dare ride brakeless, especially on dirt jumps.


----------



## wrenchman (May 11, 2006)

I live in NY and most heads rock the breakless set up. I run a back break on my fs mtb, but my 20 inch is breakless and I've learned alot about control. I agree it's not for everybody, and for park and trails you should have at least a back break. Breakless is'nt new and riders have been rockn it for several years(base brooklyn neighborhood superheros video from about 2000 Worms section). And as far as front wheel tricks go foot jams get it done. To each his own. ANIMAL,SKAVENGER,GRINDSTATE.COM...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I think footjams look incredibly gay. But that's just me.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Brakeless isn't a fad anymore. it's a preference. the bottom line is that some people don't need brakes for what they do so they don't bother with them. brakeless makes you have much better control over the bike, not just as far as not being able to stop but also not being able to use the brakes to help you handle the bike. with no brakes you really learn certain things the right way. also, if you buy a pair of loteks or orchids, you won't need a new pair of shoes every few weeks, or months for that matter. also, another great thing is not having to get the wheel on perfectly straight!

i actually do prefer having brakes just because it makes a bit more sense for my riding style.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

wow you got some heavy feelings about brakeless bikes and foot jams. did you get run over by a brakeless rider? If not who cares?

As for footjams looking gay, I don't think so. Saw Zac Costa do a 180 footjam nosepick on the spine at the park. Pretty far from being gay.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Nah, I just think they look stupid, that's all. I remember doing them, I dunno, 15 years ago when my brake cable would snap. I'm just old-school I guess.


----------



## Alec123 (Jul 8, 2007)

I rode brakeless on my 24" for like 6 months last year and it improved my riding alot. Way more flow in parks and just general bike control. I also just learned footjams like a month ago i really like em haha.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Alec123 said:


> I also just learned footjams like a month ago i really like em haha.


To each his own :thumbsup:


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm going to take the brake off my bmx and ride it for a week... That way I can give you my opinion of it, having tried the brakeless thing out for myself. Maybe I'll like it. I doubt it but I'm gonna give it a go...


----------



## wrenchman (May 11, 2006)

Brakes or no brakes just have fun, and to the new jacks trying brakeless for the first time be carefull, and get a pair of lotecs. One...


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

fun def is the key word. brakes for me are more trouble than they're worth, I stop fine on a drop of a dime with my flinstones and don't need to replace em every week. so I have fun w/o brakes.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

This may sound kinda strange, but has anyone ever thought of brakeless as a theft detterent while on campus and such. At the very least, it will make the asshat who just stole my bike lose control and crash


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

No... evidently it would teach the thief to ride better therefore making him harder to catch


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Rover Nick said:


> This may sound kinda strange, but has anyone ever thought of brakeless as a theft detterent while on campus and such. At the very least, it will make the asshat who just stole my bike lose control and crash





joelalamo45 said:


> No... evidently it would teach the thief to ride better therefore making him harder to catch


LOL

Kyle's (SeekAndDestroy) school bike is a DMR Drone. He set his brakes up reversed from his Cowan so that anybody who rides it tosses themselves over the bar. I told him we should build it with a fixie rear wheel...that way he wouldn't even have to lock it. 

I have tried brakeless and it's not for me.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> It's a fad I think... let's face it, you can do more stuff with brakes.


********, its all about pedal pressure. I can do pretty much everything with pedal pressure that most people think require brakes. Now that Im going with a free coaster I wont be able too but thats a different story.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

i ride breakless and i love it, ive ridden both on bmx bikes and like breakless far more...it has nothing to do with what other people are doing or whats in style or ne of tht sh!t. i do what i like, you should to and not care what other ppl do...and when u rant about breakless you talk about breakless there fore making it more popular....as they say haters make me famous


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

joelalama, you apparently know nothing about modern day street riding. heck modern day bmx even. matt hoffman? most brakeless riders are street/park guys who dont even care about matts style.
and just because brakes are your crutch for certain tricks, doesnt mean theyre impossible w/o brakes.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Most of the brakeless riders I see ride that way because they can't be bothered to maintain or install them properly. Their bikes are usually creaky, clunky, and neglected.
That said, there are some really good riders that kill it brakeless. Map props to them.
It's a little like rigid vs. suspension, you can learn things and skills you otherwise wouldn't.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Not my thing, and not safe around here with the nutso drivers, on a park/street bmx, if I was sure not to get run over, I'd probably rock it, but right now I'll stick with my juicy 5's.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

ive got a bike with front and back for street, a bike with back only for skate parks, and a bike with none for dirt.
no im not spoiled i just got a job and buy whatever i want


----------



## wako29 (Apr 3, 2007)

joelalamo45 said:


> I think most kids see Mat Hoffman rolling brakeless and think, wow, that's cool....I'm gonna do it too!


and he even admits to it being a problem a lot

I ride Codes front and back. I like brakes.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

codes are overkill


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

brakeless is soo much fun. it makes you commit too.

you learn better bike control and get to know your limits.

i run 1 old shimano xt 4 pot in the back and it seems to be plenty


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Aggiebiker... I can flat out smoke most dudes at street, so I think I know a little bit about it...

I'm just saying, Mat (and his name is spelled with one T btw) was the first guy to go brakeless so he's the one who really made it popular in the first place. I can remember guys started riding vert brakeless because of him... then it trickled over to street and park. 

And btw, as far as modern day bmx, it's hardly any different than it was ten years ago... It's all tailwhips, flips and barspins, just like 10 years ago... there's just more people doing it now. The tricks have gotten harder, but it's not like there was some evolutional shift that makes it so incredibly different, it's just a progression. And I still ride bmx to this day, and am going to start competing in park this winter. I'll think of you when I'm spinning a no-footed 720 on my bike with brakes...


----------



## wako29 (Apr 3, 2007)

Formerbmx37 said:


> codes are overkill


agreed, but they are just oh so nice


----------



## EggsnBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

I like brakes because my bike does more than just urban/street/dj stuff. If I ever find a cheap 20" or 24" I'll probably try brakeless. My buddy went brakeless on his 20" and hes the manualing master.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> Aggiebiker... I can flat out smoke most dudes at street, so I think I know a little bit about it...
> 
> I'm just saying, Mat (and his name is spelled with one T btw) was the first guy to go brakeless so he's the one who really made it popular in the first place. I can remember guys started riding vert brakeless because of him... then it trickled over to street and park.
> 
> And btw, as far as modern day bmx, it's hardly any different than it was ten years ago... It's all tailwhips, flips and barspins, just like 10 years ago... there's just more people doing it now. The tricks have gotten harder, but it's not like there was some evolutional shift that makes it so incredibly different, it's just a progression. And I still ride bmx to this day, and am going to start competing in park this winter. I'll think of you when I'm spinning a no-footed 720 on my bike with brakes...


bragging and boasting are for the birds and insecure ones. not needed in this thread...



joelalamo45 said:


> It's a fad I think... let's face it, you can do more stuff with brakes.


Not true I'm pretty sure I saw every trick done brakeless. There's a handful of brakeless riders at my park that kill it and they rocked any and every variation of tricks w/o da brakes.



joelalamo45 said:


> I think most kids see Mat Hoffman rolling brakeless and think, wow, that's cool....I'm gonna do it too!


Do you talk trash about the kids that get new bikes and parts every week too???


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm not bragging ServEm... I was just pointing out that I'm not out of the loop on new-school bmx and can still get down.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

ServeEm said:


> Not true I'm pretty sure I saw every trick done brakeless. There's a handful of brakeless riders at my park that kill it and they rocked any and every variation of tricks w/o da brakes.


Oh, so the kids at your local skatepark do every trick imaginable? I find it funny that someone who has been riding all of 2 years knows every trick that can be done. Thanks for schooling me.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

brakeless gets anoying at for street riding sometimes but for dj you hardly notice it


----------



## EggsnBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

joelalamo45 said:


> Oh, so the kids at your local skatepark do every trick imaginable? I find it funny that someone who has been riding all of 2 years knows every trick that can be done. Thanks for schooling me.


I was thinking that exact same thing. Also, when someone has to shave some speed before hitting a line by slamming his/her foot on the ground reminds me of people riding their sister's walmart barbie bikes. Plus having to bail when you have to stop suddenly is not cool. Just my opinion though so who cares, right?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Enough bashing of each other already... Lets agree to disagree, ok? :thumbsup:


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> Oh, so the kids at your local skatepark do every trick imaginable? I find it funny that someone who has been riding all of 2 years knows every trick that can be done. Thanks for schooling me.


Talk about disecting a post.

When you posted, "It's a fad I think... let's face it, you can do more stuff with brakes"

I meant, "every trick" tricks that most think are done only by brakes, fuf's, tire taps, etc...
So just cuz I've been riding all of 2yrs I can't have a good knowledge of tricks??? Makes no sense there Joe...

And that statement, "I can flat out smoke most dudes on street" That's bragging but I know you can't see past your beautiful self...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

joelama, have you seen a skavenger, animal, or lotek vid latly?
do you know what an indian giver is? or who blackman is? adam22?

and dont go google that crap.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't have to google sh!t bro... Indian giver? Are you serious? 

Just drop it man... And why did you go off on me in the first place? All I said was that I think brakeless is a fad for most kids. But then you question my knowledge of bmx. If you wanna argue, then fine. I just wanna squash all this sh*t...


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Guys chill out, let Joe have his own opinions and you have yours. No need to fight because someone "isnt down with the new street scene" or doesnt know who adam22 or black man is. He is riding and thats all that matters.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

when some one says they can own most people at street and claim a bunch of stuff, its nice to hear them back it up,


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Ok... listen up... If I came off too strong, then sorry. I really don't wanna argue with you guys over this vs. that. So if I seemed like a dick, then I apologize. Enough?


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

fighting over the internet is like competing in the special olympics. even if you win your still retarded.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

EggsnBacon said:


> I was thinking that exact same thing. Also, when someone has to shave some speed before hitting a line by slamming his/her foot on the ground reminds me of people riding their sister's walmart barbie bikes. Plus having to bail when you have to stop suddenly is not cool. Just my opinion though so who cares, right?


yea about that, before you go runnin yo mouth try and understand some sh!t Mr. Pro, brakeless i can stop perfectly fine with out BAILING off the bike, i can do it suddenly ,slowly what ever, as for slamming feet into the ground ,dont know how much time u spend cruisin the block on your sisters barbie bike or who you see doing it, but as for riding brakeless you can stop or shed speed with out ever touching the ground....but hey ill ride my bike you go watch guys on barbie bikes and hopefully we''ll never have to chop it up


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Formerbmx37 said:


> fighting over the internet is like competing in the special olympics. even if you win your still retarded.


haha, my favorite saying. weres the picture that goes with it?


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

yea i wasnt fighting i was jus trying to prove a point, ill leave the fighting to the cool people


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

well i WAS fightin, cause im a "cool people" and a straight up e-gangster.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

awwwww **** fer real, i gotta meet you so i can get your autograph, i respect yo gangsta


----------



## EggsnBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

mack-a-nator said:


> yea about that, before you go runnin yo mouth try and understand some sh!t Mr. Pro, brakeless i can stop perfectly fine with out BAILING off the bike, i can do it suddenly ,slowly what ever, as for slamming feet into the ground ,dont know how much time u spend cruisin the block on your sisters barbie bike or who you see doing it, but as for riding brakeless you can stop or shed speed with out ever touching the ground....but hey ill ride my bike you go watch guys on barbie bikes and hopefully we''ll never have to chop it up


Thats funny, only from a Californian. Calm down little boy.


----------



## santiagoabelleira (Jan 3, 2008)

the only one problem is you can not grind.




brakeless improve your skills till limits you will be surprised.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Uh... I can grind fine brakeless.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

youll seen the cleanless of brakeless...check out the bmx Fit Team Street 2008...if there was a 26" version of that with a nice rigid I would kill myself for it...but that wouldn't make any sense because I wouldn't be able to ride it lol =).


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Uh... I can grind fine brakeless.


Do not argue. You cannot grind and the Jackal is THE GREATEST BIKE EVER!!!11!!

It cannot break, FYI


----------



## santiagoabelleira (Jan 3, 2008)

el_chupo_ said:


> Do not argue. You cannot grind and the Jackal is THE GREATEST BIKE EVER!!!11!!
> 
> no comments,
> 
> el chupo: tu vieja me come la pichula toda la mañana


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

santiagoabelleira said:


> the only one problem is you can not grind.
> 
> brakeless improve your skills till limits you will be surprised.


how can you not grind brakeless?


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Maybe he meant pedal grinds on your back foot.....


----------



## santiagoabelleira (Jan 3, 2008)

pedal grind i meant, you need at least the rear one


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

pro said:


>


thats funny, but you shouldn't make jokes bout people with special needs


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

brakeless on bmx is ok for me cuz when screwing around on it i can't use brakes (it's bit unaturall for me, I use pedal pressure instead), but on 26" brakes all the way! I have front and rear too and i like it that way

peace


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

brakes have nothing to do with grinding... So to sum stuff up, even if you don't like it=

-clean
-light
-no ********
-you improve skills
-save money

but yeah there are cases in which brakeless would be retarded...like going down a hill =).lol


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

To me anyway, all bmx's feel brakeless, I've never tried a u-brake that could actually stop me as much as I like(as in not even close, I'm a 1 finger-stop-on-a-dime braking type of guy)


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> To me anyway, all bmx's feel brakeless, I've never tried a u-brake that could actually stop me as much as I like(as in not even close, I'm a 1 finger-stop-on-a-dime braking type of guy)


I will agree... partially. Ever been on a set of flys with quality Koolstop pads and a nice lever? And the obvious fact that they were set up correctly. They have some decent power for sure. But still no where near that of some of the hydro's out there today.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

I like v-brakes if you gotta choose for something non-disc. I set mine up so if I pres down a tiny bit it'll stop me without flipping me over, and if I press a tiny bit deeper, I wouldn't be able to do it again.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

A Grove said:


> I will agree... partially. Ever been on a set of flys with quality Koolstop pads and a nice lever? And the obvious fact that they were set up correctly. They have some decent power for sure. But still no where near that of some of the hydro's out there today.


The bmx scene is nearly non-existant here, I only know of about 5 guys that rock BMX that are worth mentionning(the others are kiddos that still do their wheelies standing up on their wally world special) and I've thrown a leg over all of those bikes, and all the brakes felt dead and powerless to me.

I'm coming off a juicy 5 with properly bedded-in pads and rotor, maybe that's the thing.


----------



## estutjaweh (Jan 3, 2008)

After years of riding and learning I got bored and wanted to try something different (something different after 11 years of BMX and 3 years under contract for Mtb Street is hard to find!), maybe its just a fad but isn´t opposite riding too, or fakie, or anything that isn´t "normal".


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

your sponsored? By who?

Yeah brakeless is just something fun, different, you do when you just feel like doing it. Don't expect to depend on no brakes 24/7, but i't sure would be fun for in the street or at the parks. Same trick with two different methods. More **** to do. More fun.

Holy crap my dog is watching TV!!!!! She never did that before!!!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

you can do more stuff with brakes. period.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

but still brakeless gives you an extra aspect to every trick you would normally use a brake on...


----------



## santiagoabelleira (Jan 3, 2008)

No Funny At All


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

bbrz4 said:


> you can do more stuff with brakes. period.


You are completly wrong.


----------



## marvindownhillerofbi (Dec 27, 2007)

I have ridden brake less on street and dirt jumping and you dont have to worry about screwing up your brakes doing bar spins and things especialy for bmx and i dont think its fad. their is more things you can do with brakes but for some kind of riding they arn't neccesary and get in the way. more than helping


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

my bmx and mtb are currently brakeless. its a blast till you have to go down a big hill


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> You are completly wrong.


Prove it. You can't.
You can simply not use your brakes if you have them, and do anything someone without brakes can do. This doesn't work the other way around.
And before you start whining about barspins and tailwhips, there are gyros and hollow stem bolts to eliminate cable wrap.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

sittingduck said:


> Prove it. You can't.
> You can simply not use your brakes if you have them, and do anything someone without brakes can do. This doesn't work the other way around.
> And before you start whining about barspins and tailwhips, there are gyros and hollow stem bolts to eliminate cable wrap.


I didnt mean you can do any more with out brakes. the lack of brakes just changes up your style.

Name one trick that is impossible with out brakes.
you cant.


----------



## chucker1221 (Feb 7, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> I didnt mean you can do any more with out brakes. the lack of brakes just changes up your style.
> 
> Name one trick that is impossible with out brakes.
> you cant.


how bout airing off a quarter stalling on the back rail on your rear wheel and yes i know stall on the rear wheel brakeless is possible but i dout like that


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> I didnt mean you can do any more with out brakes. the lack of brakes just changes up your style.
> Name one trick that is impossible with out brakes.
> you cant.


While maybe not impossible, many tricks would be WELL BEYOND the ability of 99% of the riders out there. Not to mention 20 times more likely to end BADLY.


----------



## scottvoltageyz1 (Jun 7, 2007)

i have been brakeless for like a year and im not going back. especially dirtjumping. it gives you that extra push to jump the next one. and to the people complaining shut the hell up. its not you bike so what does it matter. go ride you damn bike and stop complaining.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

scottvoltageyz1 said:


> i have been brakeless for like a year and im not going back. especially dirtjumping. it gives you that extra push to jump the next one. and to the people complaining shut the hell up. its not you bike so what does it matter. go ride you damn bike and stop complaining.


You are the only one whining. Perhaps you should take your own advice, eh?


----------



## nick lucas (Apr 6, 2007)

does it really matter?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Not really. False or misleading statements will continue to be corrected, however.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey aggie, how was your snowboarding trip?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> Hey aggie, how was your snowboarding trip?


Oh yeah, it was awesome! I fell on my face and rode in a blizard!


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

mack-a-nator said:


> brakeless i can stop perfectly fine with out BAILING off the bike, i can do it suddenly ,slowly what ever, as for slamming feet into the ground ,dont know how much time u spend cruisin the block on your sisters barbie bike or who you see doing it, but as for riding brakeless you can stop or shed speed with out ever touching the ground....but hey ill ride my bike you go watch guys on barbie bikes and hopefully we''ll never have to chop it up


i dont think slamming your foot in the rear wheel is any better then touching the ground...
that just reminds me of little kids with ghetto bikes and are impressed because they can do a SKID!
brakes = win.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> Oh yeah, it was awesome! I fell on my face and rode in a blizard!


Did you see the crankworx stuff in Sorenesen Park? Mainly the big wooden step-down?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> Name one trick that is impossible with out brakes.
> you cant.


The only one that comes to mind is fufanus on vert ramps... with consistency. I'm sure they can be done, but I've never seen one. But other than that, all the new-school stuff can be done brakeless (although it makes it much much harder).


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> Did you see the crankworx stuff in Sorenesen Park? Mainly the big wooden step-down?


Yeah, i noticed a couple wood features stickin out of the snow. I was starin at em during my lesson...


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

I was running brakeless on my hardtail for a few months because i couldn't afford the brakes and it didn't stop me from doing anything except for a few overshot dirt jumps.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

quit panic breaking (not directed at anyone)


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

i landed my first proper abubaca today, all thanks to brakes


----------



## 501 (Jan 27, 2007)

i took my brakes off to learn some new stuff well maybe really just to commit more to different style of tricks, and to get away from the normal routine. i never thought i would go brakeless and have always respected a rider who has that ultimate skill of bike control sans brakes. from what i have aseen in my years of riding is that most brakeless riders dont charge at full speed everywhere, they just seem to exhibit a better flow. now dont get me wrong there are people out there who should always have a brake on the bike, mainly the ones who take them off due to the brake not working and are using the bike as a means of transportation. hualing ass in traffic or bombing hills. now that is just plain stupid.

for me it equals a new commitment to a new world of riding.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Brakless*






*see Chase Hawk or any NY street rider.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

i have huge respect for those guys, but for what i like riding, which also includes park and Dirt jumps, brakes are a must, especially whwere i live...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Chase Hawk (among others) tears up parks and dj's brakless.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

yes, but wherte i live the dj's are usually packed, very close together with loads of people, without brakes on the dj's near my house, i woud have had a few more hospital trips.... brakeless is good for street sometimes though...


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Nobody rides brakeless because their bike looks cleaner?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Worrying over how you or your bike looks is for posers.
Sacrificing function or safety for looks is for losers.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey Sitting Duck. I am not talking about myself. I was pointing out a trend of bike porn photos without brakes. I like to ride without a finger on the brake but I still have brakes on my bikes. I can't table for **** with a finger on the brake. I gotta take em off (the finger that is). I was being sarcastic with the above comment. Even just a rear brake on a street bike is shady where I live. I got full sideways two days ago trying to slow down for a car coming head on and my 160mm disc and Kiniption tires didn't help me slow down much. I understand people who live in flat places with the no brake thing. Run what works.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

buckoW said:


> Hey Sitting Duck. I am not talking about myself. I was pointing out a trend of bike porn photos without brakes. I like to ride without a finger on the brake but I still have brakes on my bikes. I can't table for **** with a finger on the brake. I gotta take em off (the finger that is). I was being sarcastic with the above comment. Even just a rear brake on a street bike is shady where I live. I got full sideways two days ago trying to slow down for a car coming head on and my 160mm disc and Kiniption tires didn't help me slow down much. I understand people who live in flat places with the no brake thing. Run what works.


No worries, it wasn't even directed at you. Just making a general statement. I see too many fashion conscious mofos up in this place.


----------



## 501 (Jan 27, 2007)

hey sittingduck you know that i am so toatally fashion conscious, if and when i do go ride i can still throw down lol


i am such a poser


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Heck yeah, you're so bad, I think I'm gonna nickname you "Princess".


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

I don't think you're sacraficing saftey by removing your brakes.
Because technicaly, you still hae a brake, your foot. Of course this doesnt apply if your an idiot who cant stop with your foot.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Congratulations on lowering the (intelligence) bar once again.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

aggiebiker said:


> I don't think you're sacraficing saftey by removing your brakes.
> Because technicaly, you still hae a brake, your foot. Of course this doesnt apply if your an idiot who cant stop with your foot.


if you really have bike control you dont use your feet. i practically ride brakeless, but the brake is still there for emergency's or brake tricks.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

flow is internal and brakes are external, taking your brake off the bike isn't........

have you guys seen the footy of Porter hitting the rail in Spain where he had to take his discs off to hit it? here is the link for those who haven't..
http://www.ridegravity.com/fly.aspx?layout=video&taxid=24&did=80


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

poor poor fork wish i could do that to a 700 dolla fork with no remorse








my brakeless steed


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I think it's pretty lame, and often dangerous to other riders. It's just one of those things that's "cool" like not wearing a helmet.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

I give up. If you don't get it now, you never will.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

well im sorry to say but in most street riding scenarios your not going fast enough to not be able to stop and if you are usually you have at least one person watching your back

at my local park only kids i know who hit each other are the kids that have brakes dunno if that helps there safety factor


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

i know a trick that is impossible without brakes.........a triple tailwhip quadruple backflip superman seatgrab.........


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

i recently bought a friend's bmx that just happened to be brakeless.
i adapted to shoe/tire stopping in about half a day.

if you have good bike control and good awareness you're fine without brakes.
if you're inattentive and get into bad scenarios your panic stop might be your own fault.

to disclaim my opinion:
all my other bikes have brakes.
i still think having a brake for emergencies is a good idea.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

i like abubacas and fufanus, lets see YOU do one brakeless BIATCH!


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

bbrz4 said:


> i like abubacas and fufanus, lets see YOU do one brakeless BIATCH!


easy, especially with a cassette hub, not so much with a free coaster but you just have to maintain pressure on the cranks.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> I give up. If you don't get it now, you never will.


You're right, we never will, because it's dumb. Don't even try to tell me that it's just as safe if you have "bike awareness" either. There are ALWAYS situations you can't plan for. People are only doing it because they think it's "cool" not because it's functional because it's not. Why don't you convert your bike to fixie too while you're at it?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Fuf's are easy with a cassette brakeless? Not on any sort of actual lip, like on a ramp. Sure they're easy on banks, but banks don't really count. The pedal pressure thing cracks me up, too. There sure seem to be a lot of pedal pressure kings here...

For the record, I am currently brakeless on my bmx. That being said, I can assure you that fufanu's are not easy brakeless. If they are so easy, post one up of you doing one on a lowly curb. Not even a real tranny, just a curb.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

buckoW said:


> flow is internal and brakes are external, taking your brake off the bike isn't........
> 
> have you guys seen the footy of Porter hitting the rail in Spain where he had to take his discs off to hit it? here is the link for those who haven't..
> http://www.ridegravity.com/fly.aspx?layout=video&taxid=24&did=80


such a pointless idea. big props to him for hitting it, i'm sure it was not easy especially on that bike. but, compared to any 20" footy with or without pegs is just looks stupid.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Jim311 said:


> You're right, we never will, because it's dumb. Don't even try to tell me that it's just as safe if you have "bike awareness" either. There are ALWAYS situations you can't plan for. People are only doing it because they think it's "cool" not because it's functional because it's not. Why don't you convert your bike to fixie too while you're at it?


i could agree with most of your post, until you make the comment about people ONLY doing it to look cool. i can promise you good riders don't take their brakes off to look cool. they do it because they do not need them for what they do. agree with that or not it's the truth. also, you are very correct about situations you can't plan for, but what you and many others don't get is that you can stop very easily and well without brakes. when it is wet out jamming your foot into the tire may not stop you well, but when it's wet my 990's barely stop me either. otherwise, both methods have worked equally well for me as far as general stopping goes although i will admit that pulling the lever is a bit quicker then jamming the foot.

i'm not saying not having brakes is functional, but if all you use your brake for is to stop, then you really do not need it. i speak from months of brakeless and brake experience in a very populated area and i never almost hit anyone or anything because i didn't have a brake. have fun and ride your bikes everyone.

oh, and for what it's worth, i prefer brakes for many reasons and do think they make more sense for me, but i wouldn't say they make sense for everyone. i


----------

